# Metal guide pins



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

off the wall but, does anyone know if someone or of the availability of metal guide pins for T-Jets are out there.
Buddy has a track that is bustin em up in a matter of laps.
nothing wrong with the track that I have found but I would be very interested in them myself.
Rich


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Check your slot depth! It may not be the same all the way around the track. Especially if you de-slot or break pins in the same areas. pig


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

no depth problem. I have 60's L & J track, shallow depth, this guy has afx track and I know that is deeper. funny that you don't even here them break, just all of a sudden, poof, off it goes.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Grampa:

You might try some of the Thunder pins, or the new pin available from One Stop Slot Shop. The original pins tend to be pretty brittle and the new ones are made of a stronger material. 

Tom


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

I always snip off a little so I have no problems at my track. would be nice to have metal. been thinking of a way to modify the chassis to accept the tomy metal pins. that would be the way to go, but, there is not much room in the rear hole and the axel to accept that modification. but, I will work on it and seeing I don't have the knowhow or the camera to take pictures, you all will just have to look at my drawing in my head to see the final results, when, and if, I have any.
Rich


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I knew I had see one...JW's Speed Parts has an aluminum one:

http://jwhospeedparts.com/images/X07.jpg

Under "JW's T-Jet PRO Parts"
http://jwhospeedparts.com/listpg.htm


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

hey Beast, xly what I'm lookin for.
Knew this place was good for info.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

It'd be cheaper to work on the track . . .


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Years back I machined my own from brass & aluminum for Tyco. Never did any for T-jets, or I would send you some..


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Your right 'Doba, they are a little pricey.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Which would you rather have break: the guide pin or the body post it screws in to? Me, I would stick with plastic pins. Once you go metal, the next weak link is the body post.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Bear in mind there is a hole in the chassis above the pin location.

Now, too bad there isn't something along the lines of a hollow tube with internal threads. You could then put a screw down from the topside into the hollow tube. The tube would need to be pretty small at about a 1/32" outside diameter, although you could go to just a shade under 1/16".

Or, put a metal sleeve into the hole above the pin location, tap it, and then put a screw through the sleeve with the bottom of the screw (the part used as the actual guide pin) smooth and without threads.

Just a couple ideas for someone who has the talent and material to try it. 

Joe


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Has to be a problem somewhere to cause the pins to continually break. I cant recall the last time a pin broke on any of mine, not to mention more than one. Seems to me a person should try figuring out the cause, whether its just bad pins, an issue with the chassis or a problem in the track itself. I lean towards the track being the cause, but its hard to say. Have you tried just pushing a dummy chassis around the track by hand to see if its catching on something? Maybe the slots are off a tiny bit from one piece to the next?? It wouldnt take much..ive seen cars stop dead from full speed cz a rail decided to lift up a bit. Any chance of running yr car the opposite way to see if it still breaks pins? I dunno..just thinking outloud


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

I like the ideas flowing in and I sure will try a few.
I do not see this track much, but when I did I did not have the time to work much on it. I have L & J from the sixties and she is working fine!!!!
Will let all know what happens.
thanks everyone
Rich


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I have a few metal Tjet guide pins.....one of the show attendies (not a vendor) at the Richfield, ohio slot car show makes them and I traded for a few. I've never really used them as I fear it would tear up my routed track more than the nylon one's we use/sell.....which BTW, I have NEVER had one break!


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

Contact Al at Landshark HO, I believe he had some awhile back.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I have several Tomy turns that have really tight slots in both lanes. If I remember correctly it is mostly the 12" radius curves, I know that the red t-jet pins won't fit. You might want to check those next time you race that track...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I have not had this problem but here's my .02 

On my drag cars we shave the tip or leading edge to look like a blade. Or wedge. Just so any nicks in the slot wouild be passed by with the least resistance.

Only ones I ever see break are the gray AW pins.

Now if you haven't seen the 12 car t-jet brass chassis and cars SideJobJohnny and Chappy just sold out on in the Swap and Sell, they offer a brass guide pin. Maybe he can run off a few for us? I would like to have 5 or 6 myself.

How bout it Chappy? Sjj??


----------

